# 1943 micro engine



## fbonte (Aug 25, 2012)

Hello people,

When I was much younger, I found a number of issues of the french magazine L'Aviation dating back to 1943. They had plans for a little IC-engine for people with a workshop. I haven't build it yet but maybe someone might find the plans usefull.















Cheers,
Filip


----------



## dcflysrc (Oct 6, 2012)

Hello and thanks for the info. I would be interested in the plans, where are they located? Thanks   Don


----------

